# KUNMING | COLI Huanchen Tower | 220m | 43 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: China Overseas 中國海外發展有限公司China Overseas Land & Investment LTD.









220米+170米！昆明“中海寰宇中心”二期分期规划批前公示_手机网易网


项目概况中海寰宸商务中心位于中国昆明市官渡区巫家坝城市新中心的核心地带，是以昆明巫家坝旧机场为址的大型城市再开发工程的一部分。项目地块坐落于两条主干道的交汇处，西面与地铁站点连通，紧邻亚洲最大规模的国际级CBD公园-巫家坝中央公园。



3g.163.com














By Alvin.3


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is already topped out in only one page


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> it is already topped out in only one page


I think that's gonna be the status quo from now on.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Cladding installation has almost reached the crown according this 4K aerial Xigua video.


https://www.ixigua.com/7066032100780507684?logTag=79c134cd1a239718f4d7


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-27 by edicomrex


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Another Excellent 4K Screenshot of buildings under construction in the planned redevelopment district on the former Kunming Wujiaba International Airport.
On this topped out skyscraper, the Kunming China Overseas International Center, cladding installation and crown formation is progressing well.


https://www.ixigua.com/6999238288187851277?id=7089070449606263333&logTag=1c2090534e9395cd8acb


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Xigua screenshot update from a couple of days ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7099723837930996258?logTag=61d8a1395da87b4a77e3


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A beautiful cropped 4K xigua video screenshot here from a few days to around a week ago.
The China Overseas Center is moving closer towards completion.
Cladding has now been installed on where the temporary external elevator was located during it's earlier construction phase. 
Also, final glass cladding is now being installed in the towers crown.

Also, the tower was designed by Pelli Clarke and Partners, the well known international architecture firm that has designed so many great skyscrapers.
This will be among Kunming's very best skyscrapers and buildings when completed IMHO.





New Work | Pelli Clarke & Partners







pcparch.com







https://www.ixigua.com/7117176858273120781?logTag=6403ac9bfd4b232cec94


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-30 by edicomrex 










2022-08-04 by lincq3719


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

If that tower is 220 metres tall, is the completed tower next to it the 170 metre tower? What is the name of the smaller tower? Skyscrapercenter lists several skyscrapers under construction in that area.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

COLI Huanchen Tower
43 floors





COLI Huanchen Tower - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kanye, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-16 by 汤姆孙先生


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-15 by edicomrex


----------

